# Ski Sundown - 11/29/08



## bvibert (Nov 29, 2008)

We went back for a couple more hours of fun today.  Since it was our second night of being kid free we decided to sleep in (rather there were no little ones to awaken us).  We got on the mountain at about 11:30 and were surprised on how light the crowds were.  On our first lift ride up we saw MRGisevil coming down Temptor, I yelled out but I guess she didn't hear us.  It must have been her last run because she went down to the lodge and we didn't see her again.

We started off with a few runs down Nor'Easter to Canyon and then I started skiing Temptor while Carrie went down Nor'Easter.  The bumps were pretty much the same as they were last night, it never got warm or sunny enough for them to soften up much.  The were still skiing fine though.  We were only able to ski until 2, so it was a short, but fulfilling day.

Here's a couple of pics:

Bumps:






Severine on Exhibition:


----------



## powhunter (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh man those look sweet...cant wait to feast upon them tomorrow


steve


----------



## severine (Nov 29, 2008)

Great skiing with you today, B!  3 ski sessions in 2 days...in November! Can't complain! :beer: Hero snow today, couldn't go wrong. First run was shaky for me but I warmed up quickly after that. Fun day, great way to spend a few hours, and I'm feeling pretty good. Little bit of soreness but not bad at all; nowhere near as sore as I was last year after my 1st 3-or-so-hour ski session of the season. I'm telling you: you all need to invest in CW-X tights! 

Seriously, though, it was great getting out again. Brian lamented about the lack of sun but I didn't mind: I find it easier to ski in flat light anyway. Temps were spring-like, crowds were very light: it was all good!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 29, 2008)

Glad to see you guy are getting out, you should have about 20 day by the end of December


----------



## bvibert (Nov 29, 2008)

I wasn't really complaining about the sun not being out, it just would have been fun to have some softer, spring like bumps to play in.


----------



## severine (Nov 29, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Glad to see you guy are getting out, you should have about 20 day by the end of December


I wish! LOL! Babysitting favors were used up this weekend. It'll be a few weeks before we get help like that again.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 29, 2008)

Sorry- didn't hear anyone. You must have seen me on my last run- I was out of there around noon.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 29, 2008)

I wonder if we had AZ representation rotating through the entire day; I got there probably right after you left, a little after 2. Picked up my pass, and lapped Temptor and Nor'Easter a bit. Did a couple runs down Exhibition towards the end, and threw my first Cossack of the season. Left after one more run down Temptor at a little after 6.

Keepin' it real, old school style.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 29, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Sorry- didn't hear anyone. You must have seen me on my last run- I was out of there around noon.



Not a problem, I figured you were probably already gone by the time we got there.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 29, 2008)

mondeo said:


> I wonder if we had AZ representation rotating through the entire day; I got there probably right after you left, a little after 2. Picked up my pass, and lapped Temptor and Nor'Easter a bit. Did a couple runs down Exhibition towards the end, and threw my first Cossack of the season. Left after one more run down Temptor at a little after 6.
> 
> Keepin' it real, old school style.



Sounds like we had the daylight hours pretty well covered at least.


----------



## Greg (Nov 29, 2008)

Glad to hear the bumps aren't icing up too much. I'll probably get started tomorrow with the crew around 10 am. No sense in rushing out. Almost hoping for some light rain to soften the bumps up cuz I don't think the temps are going to do it. No matter, bumps like that in CT in November are hard to find fault with.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> bumps like that in CT in November are hard to find fault with.



Absolutely!


----------



## Madroch (Nov 30, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Sounds like we had the daylight hours pretty well covered at least.



Had 6:30 to close covered-laps on Temptor... two runs on stinger, one of which was to catch last lift at 10:00... ended with Temptor.

Little firm in spots, but quite edgeable, some of the sugar covering on the bumps, typical of a semi/half freeze after warmth.  Fighting fom the back seat as my legs tired...


----------

